# All of my pms from before this month have suddenly disappeared



## AJ 447 (Oct 5, 2019)

Is something going on?


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 5, 2019)

mine too. deleted because of the leaks perhaps?


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 5, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> mine too. deleted because of the leaks perhaps?


I didn't request for my pms to be deleted though


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 5, 2019)

It's because you're a total faggot.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 5, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> It's because you're a total faggot.


Thanks for your helpful input


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 5, 2019)

emspex said:


> Thanks for your helpful input


You're welcome. Honestly, I'm just glad I could offer some much needed insight into your situation.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 5, 2019)

If I recall, I think Null said he's going to automatically purge private messages after like a month to avoid them being leaked again like last time.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 5, 2019)

it was announced during the compromise in this post:






						Dealing with the compromise
					

Fact Sheet Definitely Compromised For at least the 4,611 users contained in the breach.  IP addresses used since at least the beginning of September. Account details (email, birthday). Recent content you've made (particularly threads in Talk to Staff / Proving Grounds). The most recent index...




					kiwifarms.net
				




*Moving Forward*
I am completely abandoning all in-house monetization plans. (i.e. currency, account upgrades).
*Conversations will be automatically deleted over time.*
Policy on account deletions and renames will be reversed. Entirely, for now.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 5, 2019)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> Conversations will be automatically deleted over time.


How specific. Would have been nice to get an announcement that he was actually about to implement this.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 5, 2019)

emspex said:


> How specific. Would have been nice to get an announcement that he was actually about to implement this.



yea not sure why it has to be random and unannounced.

aside from general annoyance i worry about having a potential OP nuked that you're working with someone in PMs (that's where my few were drafted). of course the remedy is to back it up in a word doc but still annoying and potentially damaging to the site.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 5, 2019)

I thought they were going to be deleted bit by bit over time, but I guess it's based on last activity or something. Sucks, but I'm personally not all that peeved since I didn't really have much going on in the PMs.


----------



## repentance (Oct 6, 2019)

Null mentioned the pruner is now up and running yesterday.






						Dealing with the compromise
					

Lately even if you pay, you are the product. Windows, the bloat ware which we call smart phones etc.   Windows 10 was offered free for quite some time and yes, came loaded with bloat and spying.  Android was a terrifyingly clever way for Google to reap millions of users worth of data dressed up...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Looking at my own PMs, it seems to be conversations which have had no new posts since the leaks that have been pruned.


----------



## James Sunderland (Oct 6, 2019)

Imagine being upset enough about private messages that you make a thread about it.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 6, 2019)

Imagine being upset enough about someone’s thread that you write an “Imagine being upset enough...” post about it.


----------



## AJ 447 (Oct 6, 2019)

repentance said:


> Null mentioned the pruner is now up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, it would have been nice to get a real announcement about it. I haven't looked at that thread since right after the leak happened.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 6, 2019)

tell Jersh you'll dox him if he doesnt gib em back


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Oct 10, 2019)

Does this mean I have to send a DM with my name, address, dob, bank details, passwords, "private" photos (and that dodgy vid I made once with two guys, seven pigs and an ostrich) employer's deets, copies of personnel records, assessments, land registry info, veterinary records etc etc etc to every single user all over again?

Well fuck.


----------



## Lady Rowena (Oct 12, 2019)

No.

Gib mah 'late' achievements.  I hath achieved.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 12, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Imagine being upset enough about someone’s thread that you write an “Imagine being upset enough...” post about it.



Imagine being upset enough by someone else's imagine being upset enough post that you write an imagine being upset enough post about it after they wrote an imagine being upset enough post about the thread.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 12, 2019)

All of my self respect has also vanished. 
Is this Null's fault?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 13, 2019)

same here

they only go back to september


----------

